# Counting the years



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Count all the ones that you remember, not the ones you were told about.
Ratings at the bottom.

1.. Sweet cigarettes
2. Coffee shops with juke boxes 
3. Home milk delivery in glass bottles 
4. Party lines on the telephone
5. Newsreels before the movie 
6. TV test patterns that came on at night after the last show and were there until TV shows started again in the morning.. (There were only 2 channels [if you were fortunate])
7. Peashooters 
8. 33 rpm records
9. 45 RPM records
10. Hi-if's
11. Metal ice trays with levers
12. Blue flashbulb
13. Cork popguns 
14. Wash tub wringers

If you remembered 0-3 = You're still young
If you remembered 3-6 = You are getting older
If you remembered 7-10 = Don't tell your age
If you remembered 11-14 = You're positively ancient!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ancient


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Remembered 14, number 10 is a bit confusing though !!!!!

  
Peter.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I must be a old F4rt, but in my head I am still only aged 21.

13/14, cant for the life of me remember the news reels prior main event in the flicks.

Steve


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Who are you calling ancient...............13 out of 14......I had trouble with the metal ice trays with levers.......we couldn't afford a fridge....let alone a freezer!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ancient*

I am 44, remember 13 of them, Unlucky I guess.

However,

"2. Coffee shops with juke boxes"

You were Posh, we had Tea Rooms.

TM :wink:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Still get 3 round here


----------



## Tklybeard (Nov 27, 2009)

14-14 not again


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Yup ancient.
Still have my milk delivered in glass bottles.....


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm only 62 but I can remember them all. 14 out 14 ... although there weren't many "hi-ifs" around, but I still own a hi-fi


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

the real test is, do you remember 'down in the jungle, living in a tent. Better than
a prefab; no rent!'


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

14 out of 14

Ancient!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

To be "with it" they had to Coffee Bars, hip guys 'n gals would not have used coffee shops where I grew up, Alan.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

eddied said:


> the real test is, do you remember 'down in the jungle, living in a tent. Better than
> a prefab; no rent!'


I do remember this, but only because my Dad (Eddie  ) used to sing it out at every opportunity. Don't really know where he got it from though - was it ITMA?

In spite of not having first hand experience of this I do remember all 14 items on the OP's list. We actually had our milk delivered in glass bottles bottles until 18 months ago, when the milkman retired. Unfortunately he couldn't find anyone to take over his rounds.

Chris


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

eddied said:


> the real test is, do you remember 'down in the jungle, living in a tent. Better than
> a prefab; no rent!'


Is that the Jungle, a certain den of iniquity, in South Shields 50 years ago :?: 8)


----------

